
The Strange Grief of Losing My Sense of Taste - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/06/opinion/coronavirus-covid-symptoms-taste.html
======
hindsightbias
“By August, we were sick.”

I realize doom and gloom is the new black, but could we at least wait a few
months before declaring an end to the universe?

Grant Achatz was ready to end it all over a decade ago, and it’s a few million
X more likely I will get Covid than face what he did.

People are terrified enough. Thx.

------
eyeball
I might welcome losing sense of taste. Would help with weight control I think.

~~~
dmm
Euler remarked on his loss of vision, "Now I will have fewer distractions."

